# Samsung CLP-300 und Printserver



## eYe (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir heute mal einen netten Printserver gegönnt und nun können alle Rechner fein die beiden Drucken nutzen (Brother HL-5270DN und Samsung CLP-300).
Alle bis auf einer...

Bei einem Laptop kam die Fehlermeldung:



> SMART UI 32 bits Gateway error.
> Can't load SMART Utilities library code 126.


Hab schon ein wenig gegoogled aber leider nicht die passende Lösung gefunden. Scheint irgendein Bug zwischen nem XP Patch und Samsung zu sein (Den Brother nimmt er ohne Probleme). Auf dem Laptop läuft Windows XP Home SP2 und ich habe die aktuellen Updates drauf.

Kenn eventuell jemand das Prob und weiss eine Lösung? 

thx, eYe


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Januar 2008)

> I had a similar *error* message (*SMART* *UI* *32*-*bits* *Gateway* *error* - Can't
> load *SMART* Utilities library (code 126) The specified module could not
> be found.) with a different Samsung printer (CLP-510).  This was
> resolved by copying apphelp.dll to c:\windows\system32.  I found the
> dll in c:\windows\system32\dllcache.



Scheint ein GDI-Drucker zu sein der Samsung? So einen Scheiß kauft man auch nicht.


----------



## eYe (11 Januar 2008)

c:\windows\system32\dllcache existiert bei mir leider ned...

Zum GDI:

Nachher ist man ja bekanntlich immer schlauer 
Ne aber mal im Ernst mit 7 von 8 Rechner kann ich auf dem Samsung über den Printserver drucken, nur bei dem einen geht es nicht. Und es sind alles Geräte mit Windows XP Home oder Professional.


----------

